# athlete



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

I remember a certain somebody on here saying that athletes such as runners are skinny...well i dont think so.... This guy is quality

http://grg51.typepad.com/steroid_nation/2007/01/dwain_chambers_.html


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

err yeah but he did fail a drug test for thg lol.

check out this dude-he`s a young british sprinter..

Harry Aikines-Aryeetey










trust me that pic makes him look small.

i do agree tho that sprinters look spot on physiquewise

of course long distance runners are still pretty skinny but most look like musclemen compared to what competitors looked like 20 years ago.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hammers said:


> I remember a certain somebody on here saying that athletes such as runners are skinny...well i dont think so.... This guy is quality
> 
> Steroid Nation: Dwain Chambers makes cut in Spain NFL camp; Next stop Tampa


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> err yeah but he did fail a drug test for thg lol.
> 
> check out this dude-he`s a young british sprinter..
> 
> ...


Harry vs the other boys in his year at school...


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

i certainly agree that there is a massive differance in the physiques of long distance runners and sprinters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Tall said:


>


LMAO, reminds me of the time when Gareth came into work wearing his cycling gear in "The Office", lol


----------

